
Google details its vision for the IoT - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/3021820/internet-of-things/google-ubiquity-summit-iot.html
======
stevep2007
Sensors, low power low frequency low cost networks and IoT operating systems
are table stakes to play in IoT. Google's offerings at this level is
compelling but more so is the long term investments in machine learning,
geolocation and cloud services that developers can apply to building a really
large and intelligent IoT.

